# Going to see this mare tomorrow Buckskin/Warmblood 16h



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

Double registered buckskin/warmblood mare. She is 16h. Please also see video of her moving.

She is broke, but has only been trail ridden..nothing serious. No vices, loads clips etc. Sounds like a very sweet mare. I have spoken with the person selling her, and the woman is VERY honest and forthcoming..she tells me the mare will never be a serious dressage prospect. She says she is "too up and down"..which is fine I am only looking to do lower level stuff with my instructor..no competing. I really like this mare though.

YouTube - fisherranch6's Channel


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

The name amused me, but only because im english and "fanny" means something /very/ different over here. lol 

Shes very pretty, looks like she has a very bouncy trot, not that its a problem. 
i dont know much about conformation, but she looks a little high in the butt, from what i can see in the video. i like her though  id say shes deffinitely worth the look.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about conformation, but she looks good to me! Gorgeous colouring!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Do they have a video RIDING her actually? Granted I didn't go through every min of the video you posted, but I couldn't find anything but lunging her. And what means "up and down"? 

Its a nice looking mare, but I just have a funny feeling about her.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would get a full PPE done. I can't put my finger on it, but I don't like how her right stifle moves, it seems to almost get (for lack of a better term) "stuck" once and again?


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> The name amused me, but only because im english and "fanny" means something /very/ different over here. lol
> 
> Shes very pretty, looks like she has a very bouncy trot, not that its a problem.
> i dont know much about conformation, but she looks a little high in the butt, from what i can see in the video. i like her though  id say shes deffinitely worth the look.


KawaiiCharlie..Fanny means "butt" in my neck of the woods, so it cracks me up too. lol. Is that what it means in England?

Kitten Val, please elaborate on your funny feeling? No, there isn't any vids of her under saddle unfortunately. I think the owner means she does not have a ton of extension when she says "up and down".


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Starlite said:


> KawaiiCharlie..Fanny means "butt" in my neck of the woods, so it cracks me up too. lol. Is that what it means in England?


no, it means the opposite of 'butt' here...im gonna say "girl parts" for lack of a better description lol xD


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> I would get a full PPE done. I can't put my finger on it, but I don't like how her right stifle moves, it seems to almost get (for lack of a better term) "stuck" once and again?


Now that you say that she does seem kinda strange in her stifles. I swear to god bad stifles in prospects I am looking at are going to be the death of me. :-|


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> no, it means the opposite of 'butt' here...im gonna say "girl parts" for lack of a better description lol xD


Oh lord have mercy..****!!!:lol:


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Oh lord have mercy..****!!!:lol:



hahaha. doesnt help that my friend has a pony called William, but they call him 'Willy' for short... ****


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is a very cute horse. I see no stifle stiffness, but her way of going is a bit like a deer, "pronking". I see that a lot in Arabs. But, again, it could be that she is being chased , so is moving defensively.
She is downhill, for sure, so you might not like that. How old was she? She may still have some growing to do. Look at her sire/dam for a good idea of the adult conformation.
She has really good balance and knows exactly where her feet are. Did many perfect flying lead changes. She seems really level headed. Several times she asked "can I come in now?" not really scared.

I think she'd make an excellent trail , all aroud horse.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> hahaha. doesnt help that my friend has a pony called William, but they call him 'Willy' for short... ****


I have a black pomeranian named William. I call him Will, Willis, Willy, Wilbur, Wiggins..etc etc. He has a thousand nicknames and comes to all of them.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Starlite said:


> I have a black pomeranian named William. I call him Will, Willis, Willy, Wilbur, Wiggins..etc etc. He has a thousand nicknames and comes to all of them.


ahh. i want a pomeranian, theyre so cuteee


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> She is a very cute horse. I see no stifle stiffness, but her way of going is a bit like a deer, "pronking". I see that a lot in Arabs. But, again, it could be that she is being chased , so is moving defensively.
> She is downhill, for sure, so you might not like that. How old was she? She may still have some growing to do. Look at her sire/dam for a good idea of the adult conformation.
> She has really good balance and knows exactly where her feet are. Did many perfect flying lead changes. She seems really level headed. Several times she asked "can I come in now?" not really scared.
> 
> I think she'd make an excellent trail , all aroud horse.


The "deer" movement is exactly why I think the current owner stated she would not be a good "serious" dressage prospect..she called it "up and down" movement. She reminds me of Kevin Costner's mare on Dances With Wolves. I have never really been attracted to buckskins in general, but something about her really caught my eye.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Starlite said:


> Double registered buckskin/warmblood mare. She is 16h. Please also see video of her moving.
> 
> She is broke, but has only been trail ridden..nothing serious. No vices, loads clips etc. Sounds like a very sweet mare. I have spoken with the person selling her, and the woman is VERY honest and forthcoming..she tells me the mare will never be a serious dressage prospect. She says she is "too up and down"..which is fine I am only looking to do lower level stuff with my instructor..no competing. I really like this mare though.
> 
> YouTube - fisherranch6's Channel


When you go ask them what grading this mare got on her American Warmblood inspection. You need 60% to pass and I suspect she just got the bare minimum.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Starlite said:


> Kitten Val, please elaborate on your funny feeling? No, there isn't any vids of her under saddle unfortunately. I think the owner means she does not have a ton of extension when she says "up and down".


When there are no riding videos or pics it's the loud ring bell to me. If the horse does trail riding even if its green you can still show how it behaves with the rider on. Basically thats what I meant by "funny feeling". Also that "not a good project because of the up and down" just sound strange to me. I wonder if she has any health or behavioral issues under her belt. Not trying to scare you away because I liked her, just I'd go with the vet check and at least a trial trail rides when you'll check her out.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> When there are no riding videos or pics it's the loud ring bell to me. If the horse does trail riding even if its green you can still show how it behaves with the rider on. Basically thats what I meant by "funny feeling". Also that "not a good project because of the up and down" just sound strange to me. I wonder if she has any health or behavioral issues under her belt. Not trying to scare you away because I liked her, just I'd go with the vet check and at least a trial trail rides when you'll check her out.


Ditto this. That's a long video of a woman chasing a horse around a ring so it gallops around -- none of that is very useful information to someone wanting to seriously purchase a riding horse. 

It's good you are going to see her but have the owner ride before you get on just to be safe!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

They're asking 12,500 for an up-until-now trail horse?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> They're asking 12,500 for an up-until-now trail horse?



From what I see it is worth no more than $750.00


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Spyder said:


> From what I see it is worth no more than $750.00


i'd have to agree with this. for just a trail horse (as imo that's what she looks best suited for), $12,500 is WAAAY too much money regardless of if she's registered or not. personally, i'd like to see the horse doing a lot more than just being chased around (as i know other people have said). how is she being led? how is she being tied? what are her ground manners like? how is she being saddled and ridden? <-- these are things i like to see in a seller's video. 

she doesn't look like a bad horse, just not a horse worth what they're asking for any reason. of course, i'm not the one looking to buy her so...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> They're asking 12,500 for an up-until-now trail horse?


As a note, I saw that to but it's because her main YouTube page loads first. They're actually selling the "American Warmblood" pinto for $12,500 - the one that can barely jump without falling on her face.

How much are they asking for this buckskin? I don't know, it seems pretty crazy that they have no videos of this mare being ridden and other videos of what can only be described as a poorly trained animal for so much. I would be careful.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As a note, I saw that to but it's because her main YouTube page loads first. They're actually selling the "American Warmblood" pinto for $12,500 - the one that can barely jump without falling on her face.
> 
> How much are they asking for this buckskin? I don't know, it seems pretty crazy that they have no videos of this mare being ridden and other videos of what can only be described as a poorly trained animal for so much. I would be careful.


Wow, thats a steep price for that mare...in this economy. She's flashy, but geeez, I didn't see anything there that I couldn't get for a fraction of the price. 

To the original mare, I would like to know how old she is, because she is still butt high, and who knows if that will correct itself. She is pretty drafty too. Also, no other video than her being chased around when they have video of their other horses under saddle does seem a little odd to me. I would honestly look elsewhere.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

This I found some other videos of her:

YouTube - Miss grand Finale -- Not sure about this one, but it looks like her.
YouTube - Fanny's trot -- She looks WAY off to me in this video.

She could MAYBE be a good 4H horse. But she is probably overpriced and with how off she looks, I think it is a waste of time/money. That's just my opinion though. I'm not really all that impressed with these people and I would turn and run (run fast too).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

eventerwannabe said:


> This I found some other videos of her:
> 
> YouTube - Miss grand Finale -- Not sure about this one, but it looks like her.
> YouTube - Fanny's trot -- She looks WAY off to me in this video.
> ...


Wowsers. Yeah, I think you should pass this one up. You could get a buckskin Quarter Horse that moved like more of a Warmblood then she does!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You could get a buckskin Quarter Horse that moved like more of a Warmblood then she does!


Exactly.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

She isn't asking 12,500 for her..trust me guys that is WAY outside of my range. and if I had it wouldn't pay that for this mare.. I went to my lesson today with my instructor, and emailed her the video before I left my house.. She advised me to steer clear as well for most of the same reasons already noted here.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

eventerwannabe said:


> This I found some other videos of her:
> 
> YouTube - Miss grand Finale -- Not sure about this one, but it looks like her.
> YouTube - Fanny's trot -- She looks WAY off to me in this video.
> ...


Holy hell...i didn't see these...:shock:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

What is your price range and where are you located? Perhaps some of us could help you find what you're looking for.


----------

